# A few pix from our first cookoff - Enjoy



## LarryWolfe (Jan 19, 2006)

Try the ephoto link at the bottom of the page as you are posting.  Or you can go to *Image Shack* or *Shutterfly*.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 19, 2006)

OKAY ya ya, no fair teasing us.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 19, 2006)

Little better.  Now go back to them and cut and paste the first link. That one will let us maximize the pic's after you post them!  The pic's do smell good, I just wanna be able to see them!  8-[


----------



## oompappy (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the pics YaYa.
Great shot of the chicken!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey YaYa, hope you dont mind but I fixed your post.  They are some great looking pics.  I LOVE FOOD PORN!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 19, 2006)

Ya Ya, check your PM's


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

There ya go !!  =D>


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 19, 2006)

You're gettin a trophy and I'm giving you tips?  Nice.  #-o 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## oompappy (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyway, to stay on topic, here's the link to the Great pic of YaYa's chicken....

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pic=190106145855.JPG


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 22, 2006)

Look at all of them at attention =D> 
If I counted right thats a case of beer to cook all them!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 22, 2006)

What and where was the cookoff Ya Ya?  Congratulations on the trophy!


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 22, 2006)

That must be the Baptist version (cooked on soft drink cans instead of beer cans)?


----------

